# Steampunk msk



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi & welcome to the Forum. That's a really cool mask. Maybe if you added some metal/metallic trim around the right-eye cut out, & some other touches of metal it would take it that much further? At any rate, it's really well done!

Also, moved to Costumes.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, NCL. Nice job on the mask; it kind of reminds me of the one worn by a wrestler, Mankind.


----------



## Nashville Custom Leather (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, all others are welcome. I guess it does look a little like mankind mask.


----------

